# a quick vid of my beater



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

^ Click ^

doesnt do to bad getting onto the highway, for a GA16DE Sentra E 2dr with just exhaust and ghetto intake


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

theres no vid, just a small image. Even then it looks good.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm tired of my username said:


> theres no vid, just a small image. Even then it looks good.


click the picture


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

It sounds good too. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice sounds real good!


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Moves a lot quicker than my mom's old Volvo. :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

WTF???? I cant click on the picture or anything! Hmmmm, this sucks.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm tired of my username said:


> WTF???? I cant click on the picture or anything! Hmmmm, this sucks.


try this link: http://media.putfile.com/MOV0190452


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

NEW VID: http://media.putfile.com/MVI_2813

this video is after i removed all the sound deadening off the floors. the car is a little louder inside now, but its not bad for daily driving. i havent put the back seat back in yet, so everything in the trunk echoes, which is pretty annoying. it wasnt that bad taking it all out, i didnt need any dry ice, just a flat head screwdriver. the only reason i think it all came up so easy is that EVERY kind of fluid you'd put in a car has been spilled in this car (5quart jug of oil opened on the floor, gear lube leaked all over, gallons upon gallons of various soda's drinks and whatnot) and all that crap soaked into the adhesive and made my lil' project easier


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> ^ Click ^
> 
> doesnt do to bad getting onto the highway, for a GA16DE Sentra E 2dr with just exhaust and ghetto intake



You don't have power stearing do you? is it a 94? I miss my E. Light as hell. Funny, I remember drive around one day. Stoped at a red light next to this si civic and we both took off and I walked him all the way to 3rd with just an intake. When we got to the next light he asked me if I was spraying. lol. I loved that lil bitch. She was fun.. But she was a bitch.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> You don't have power stearing do you? is it a 94? I miss my E. Light as hell. Funny, I remember drive around one day. Stoped at a red light next to this si civic and we both took off and I walked him all the way to 3rd with just an intake. When we got to the next light he asked me if I was spraying. lol. I loved that lil bitch. She was fun.. But she was a bitch.


nope. no P/S. just 4 wheels, an engine, and some seats . its a 91. i love the whole concept of it: light, got a little bit of power, oh and its light. it gets up and MOVES


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

what does it mean if you have a sentra "E" what does it stand for?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Big_E-Dog said:


> what does it mean if you have a sentra "E" what does it stand for?


 The E means... Standered as hell. No power anything. But funny.. Mine came with a nice tape deck and A/C.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> nope. no P/S. just 4 wheels, an engine, and some seats . its a 91. i love the whole concept of it: light, got a little bit of power, oh and its light. it gets up and MOVES


 Yea I kinda figured. Yea! I was so surprised with it that's why I got involved with the fourms back in 98/99. Wanted to find out why it was so fast. I still miss mine alot. But she was a lemon. Always had some kind issue. I would like to get another and drop an SR20 in it. Because the the loss of power stearing alone is close to 50-70lbs loss of weight. Plus all the noise deadning crap. She will weigh close to 1-150 less than any other se-r.

I remeber a buddy of mine telling me right after I droped my E and he took it for a drive. LOL.. He said with out the power stearing and power it felt like his dads Porsche. LOL.. SWEET!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

well i was gonna start on my E~>SER gauge cluster swap, but ive given up. i cant get the wires out of the wiring harnessand i absolutely hate anything to do with electric/wires. so im just gonna hold off and get an aftermarket tach. i simply dont have the patience for this shit....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Can I post my take off? :banana:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Can I post my take off? :banana:


i wouldnt consider a burnout "taking off" but go ahead  :banana:


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

damn your car is pretty quick , mad props :thumbup:


----------

